# This is happening... completely custom indoor greenhouse thread



## ChrisFL (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2015)

OK.


----------



## troy (Mar 1, 2015)

Very interesting!!!


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Mar 1, 2015)

*well not completely custom. You are going to customize something, I don't doubt, but I can buy that exact set up (so far) anywhere.


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2015)

Very Nice Chris!

I have a tiny un-identified Bulbo that I got via Goods, but I think he got it from you.

The buds haven't opened yet , but are bright orange. This thing is tiny. When the spikes first come up its just like the spore stems on a moss. Do you remember this plant?


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 1, 2015)

Floor made from 5 layers of vinyl 2 mil cloth.


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 1, 2015)

Four posable mist heads.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2015)

OK, you are custom modifying it.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 1, 2015)

I will be following this closely as I recently purchased one of these as an upgrade for my masdies! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 1, 2015)

Cool. I got the exact same thing. I'm moving it outdoors in the summer. I'm not worried about low humidity, but too much humidity and too little air circulation. I might have to fit a few PC fans in the winter to keep the air moving. Maybe some LED lights...

I like that the wracks can be removed so I don't have to worry about any blooms bumping their heads.

Be careful with that window. Temps rise very fast in there. Ambient in my home is 70 oF but it takes only 2 hours of sunlight to push it past 80 onto 90 oF.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2015)

TyroneGenade said:


> Be careful with that window. Temps rise very fast in there.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## bullsie (Mar 2, 2015)

I used one of these several years ago for some of my seedlings. It is really nice. I would leave the top part of the 'opening' open and not fill in the shelves and air flow wasn't bad - I would put a fan at the bottom or in front of very bottom if I did it over again. They are nice. And they do keep the humidity pretty high. 

My plants are too big now for it, I still have it. Hhhhhmmmm, reminds me. Maybe I should bring it out of storage and clean it up. Maybe the auction?


----------



## troy (Mar 2, 2015)

Plants need air flow!! Any pathogen incubated in there would kill any plant in a day


----------



## orchideya (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks nice, lots of space.


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you guys for the comments. A couple things. I know how to grow plants in enclosures. 

I have been working with indoor orchidariums for the last 10 years. I was the verified FIRST person to use high power LEDs to grow and bloom orchid species. Here are some snaps that has been up in some iteration since 2009:


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 2, 2015)

Rick said:


> Very Nice Chris!
> 
> I have a tiny un-identified Bulbo that I got via Goods, but I think he got it from you.
> 
> The buds haven't opened yet , but are bright orange. This thing is tiny. When the spikes first come up its just like the spore stems on a moss. Do you remember this plant?



Interesting Rick, it sounds like a couple I had that I lost in the great 2013 plantpocalypse. Please post pics when it opens!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisFL said:


> Thank you guys for the comments. A couple things. I know how to grow plants in enclosures.
> 
> I have been working with indoor orchidariums for the last 10 years. I was the verified FIRST person to use high power LEDs to grow and bloom orchid species.



Admit it! It is the snake poop that keeps the plants alive. oke:


----------



## eaborne (Mar 2, 2015)

Looking good and I look forward to seeing it when its done!


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 2, 2015)

Indoor greenhouse chiller. One horsepower. Down to 21 F at the probe port. Need a thermostat with 250 V 30 Amp relay... And some vibration eliminating pads for the floor...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2015)

How do you transmit the cold? When you get a dampening system and an enclosure let me know; I'll invest in one!


----------



## goods (Mar 3, 2015)

Rick said:


> Very Nice Chris!
> 
> I have a tiny un-identified Bulbo that I got via Goods, but I think he got it from you.
> 
> The buds haven't opened yet , but are bright orange. This thing is tiny. When the spikes first come up its just like the spore stems on a moss. Do you remember this plant?



Rick/Chris, 

The one to which you are referring is Bulbophyllum sp. PNG and was given a nickname/identifier "Rusty". My only information on this plant is that a single division was collected by Walter Teague, and this one never really made it into cultivation. Teague maintained it until his collection was purchased, and it was then that this was propagated and spread around somewhat. It was apparently given the name Rusty because of the rust colored algae that hitchhiked on the leaves upon import. I don't think mine came from Chris, but I think he had it. Ours most likely came from the same source. 

Unfortunately, I no longer have this species, so good on you Rick for keeping it going!

Chris, this looks good! I'll be interested to see how the cooling works out. Hopefully, you can grow some larger cool growers (or lots and lots of tiny ones!)


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 3, 2015)

I still think you should have a Besseae mounted on a limestone seep Chris. Afterall you ARE posting this on ST ..... 

Tyler


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 3, 2015)

goods said:


> Rick/Chris,
> 
> The one to which you are referring is Bulbophyllum sp. PNG and was given a nickname/identifier "Rusty". My only information on this plant is that a single division was collected by Walter Teague, and this one never really made it into cultivation. Teague maintained it until his collection was purchased, and it was then that this was propagated and spread around somewhat. It was apparently given the name Rusty because of the rust colored algae that hitchhiked on the leaves upon import. I don't think mine came from Chris, but I think he had it. Ours most likely came from the same source.
> 
> ...



I did once have this species. I lost it in 2010 while in Vanuatu when the house sitter let the house temp get above 100F.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2015)

ChrisFL said:


> I did once have this species. I lost it in 2010 while in Vanuatu when the house sitter let the house temp get above 100F.



:sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2015)

:evil: Is the house sitter still alive? 

I'm looking forward to seeing how all this come together.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 5, 2015)

I used to have one of these....I wasn't as ingenious as you though. It housed my plants on the deck in the summer. Yours look really good. I hope it works well and look forward to updates.


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 7, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> :evil: Is the house sitter still alive?



I share a bed with her now, so I hope so.


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2015)

ChrisFL said:


> Interesting Rick, it sounds like a couple I had that I lost in the great 2013 plantpocalypse. Please post pics when it opens!



Posted in the non-slipper orchid pics section Chris / Goods

See what you'all think:wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2015)

ChrisFL said:


> I share a bed with her now, so I hope so.



:rollhappy:


----------



## Jenn4a (Mar 7, 2015)

I have two of the mini greenhouses! :rollhappy:
I did something (cheaper)? though. 

I'm using a T5 24W, ceramic bulb, containers of water, and a fan. 
I have the plants sitting on the highest shelf, I think I took the top one out though. I'm using a 100W bulb on the 2nd to bottom shelf, with pots of water underneath. I have a fan blowing the water and heat around. The heat rises so it warms the plants without the bulb directly facing them.  
Yeah it takes up a lot of space, but I'm only using it this way temporarily. This is one of the setups I'm using for new chids.


----------



## abax (Mar 9, 2015)

Your plants will do well, Obi-wan. I can't wait to see it
full of plants and fully functional.


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks folks! 

Just got the circulation fan. A 120 mm ADDA Waterproof fan. These things are bombproof. The one in the orchidarium is been in use for 7 years now as forced air ventilation. I will be using an I2C PWM bus and transistor controlled by a computer to regulate fan speed depending on time of day.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Looks good, Chris.


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 16, 2015)

Lifted into the window. Just go the pump for the cold water loop.


----------



## naoki (Mar 17, 2015)

ChrisFL said:


> Just got the circulation fan. A 120 mm ADDA Waterproof fan. These things are bombproof. The one in the orchidarium is been in use for 7 years now as forced air ventilation. I will be using an I2C PWM bus and transistor controlled by a computer to regulate fan speed depending on time of day.



I didn't know about this fan (ADDA AQ1212HB-F51(F)-LF). It looks very nice, indeed. I've been impressed by Noctua waterproof fan, but it costs 2x of ADDA, and the cfm is only 50% more than the ADDA. And it is only slightly noisier than Noctua. So ADDA seems to be a better choice. I'll get ADDA next time. Thanks, Chris!

Here is the spec comparison if others are interested in:

```
ADDA     Noctua
120mm    140mm    diameter
105.5cfm 159cfm   airflow
46.7dbA  41.3dbA  noise
2800rpm  3000rpm  speed
5.4W       6.0W   power rating
$14        $28    price
```
For others interested in this fan, Mouser seems to have it.


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 17, 2015)

naoki, Mouser is where I buy mine. They are a solid company and I have used them for electronic replacement components for the mass spectrometers at work (solid state relays, capacitors, etc.).


----------

